# Good deal on UHMW Poly edges



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

I called this place today: http://www.midlandplastics.com/index.htm , and asked for a price on a 1"x6"x8 foot piece of UHMW Poly to use for a cutting edge on my pull plow. I was quoted $111.25 for it. I thought that was a good deal. They are about 20 minutes from me so shipping is not an issue. I will have to pay tax, but I thought that sounded like a heck of a deal. Gonna order it tomorrow, and I will have it this coming Monday.

If there is a location close to you, they may be worth calling for a price.

Hope this helps some of you out.

kevlars


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

That's a steal, let us know how it is!


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

I thought it sounded good. It is virgin UHMW, too. She asked me what color I wanted, and I said whatever is cheapest. So, it is natural color. I told her what I was using it for, and I thought it was funny she asked me what color I wanted, when I am just gonna grind it up on the pavement.

kevlars


----------



## mnlefty (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder, I need to check with the place I got mine last year. Similar deal, local company that sells full sheets, stock smaller sizes, custom cuts, etc... I called them and told them what I was looking for and they said they had a lot of remnants or scrap pieces. Found the same size 1"x6"x96" for under a $100. When they're dealing with full sheet and large scale stuff, a cutting edge type piece is just a scrap to them.

Blank UHMW, Tyvar 1000 on the sticker label. I just laid my old blower edge over the top to mark the holes, drilled it out and bolted on, worked like a champ and I was very pleased with the way it scraped but did not scratch.

Forgot to mention that this stuff is very quiet when scraping on concrete, asphalt, or pavers... every little detail helps when doing high end resi's in the middle of the night.


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

mnlefty;1343300 said:


> Thanks for the reminder, I need to check with the place I got mine last year. Similar deal, local company that sells full sheets, stock smaller sizes, custom cuts, etc... I called them and told them what I was looking for and they said they had a lot of remnants or scrap pieces. Found the same size 1"x6"x96" for under a $100. When they're dealing with full sheet and large scale stuff, a cutting edge type piece is just a scrap to them.
> 
> Blank UHMW, Tyvar 1000 on the sticker label. I just laid my old blower edge over the top to mark the holes, drilled it out and bolted on, worked like a champ and I was very pleased with the way it scraped but did not scratch.
> 
> Forgot to mention that this stuff is very quiet when scraping on concrete, asphalt, or pavers... every little detail helps when doing high end resi's in the middle of the night.


Are you willing to share your source? I would be interested in contacting them.

Thanks


----------



## mnlefty (Sep 17, 2009)

greenery;1343346 said:


> Are you willing to share your source? I would be interested in contacting them.
> 
> Thanks


Plastics International in Eden Prairie

http://www.plasticsintl.com/uhmw.html


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

Just ordered a 1x6x8ft piece of UHMW poly from Plastics International. Was quoted $116.20 plus shipping. Hoping to have it by the end of the week and begin the install on my daniels pull plow. I called around locally and they all wanted over $200. Midland was cheaper but their customer service when I called back to order it blew. So I went with Plastics. Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## hawk29 (Nov 4, 2006)

How well does the UHMW hold up?


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

Update: I got the UHMW edge installed. It was no problem to put on. Obviously it is easy to drill holes in it. I just had to get new longer bolts. 

I don't know how it will hold up yet. We haven't had any snow yet. Other than an inch a couple weeks ago. I only did a few of my commercials. No residentials, which is where the pull plow is going to be used.

kevlars


----------



## awagner9 (May 10, 2008)

does anyone have actual measurements of the wing edges on a 90". I should receive the plow this week and want to order poly for it. the guy at midland wants measurements for cheapest qoute. the main edge is about 75.00 for 3/4x6x90. so I want to order side when i do it. thanks


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

I think I would go with at least an inch thick piece. It would be more rigid, at give longer life. In my opinion. That is what I got. 

Kevlars


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the tip on the Eden Prairie place.


----------

